# Eure Top Ten Games



## Sasori (17. November 2011)

Hoffe das es dieses Thema nicht gibt, wen schon, entschuldigt, ich habs bei der suche nicht gefunden (war auf seite 5)

[Bitte auch die Konsole aufschreiben wo ihr das Game gezockt habt.][Eine kleine Beschreibung warum dieser Platz muss nicht verwendet werden.]





10.Mirrors Edge [PC]

Was mich an Mirrors Edge so fasziniert hat ist, das man wirklich Alles sich zum Vorteil machen kann, dann auch noch die Story gefällt mir (Hab das Game noch nicht durch).

Grafisch, die Stadt sieht so.... einseitig aus, fast alles ist weiß, dieser Stil gefällt mir sehr sehr gut. 

Die Level sind ab und zu zulange und Faith springt auch des öfteren nicht so wie Sie sollte, im Großen und ganzen trotz den Wenigen - Punkten ein tolles Spiel.



9.Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 [PC]

Mir gefällt dieses Spiel, weil genau das was Sie in MW2 verbockt haben hier wieder geradebiegen.

Multiplayer: Sehr witzig, Waffenlevel und normalles Leveln macht den FUN-Faktor bei mir zum überkochen, die Maps gefallen mir die meisten sehr. [Hasse Bakaara wen das wer kennt]

Storymode: Wie wir es schon aus MW2 kennen, alles unnötig langgezogen, es ist aber endlich bei MW3 ende im Gelände, ja die Story wird hier beendet und ist auch Spannender wie Teil2.

Spezialeinheiter neu hinzugekommene Überlebensmode macht Spass ohne Ende (mit nem Kumpel), die Missionen hingegen sind einfach (die meisten) unschafbar oder eher kaum schaffbar.

Im Großen und ganzen richtig guter Zeitvertreib.



8.Super Smash Bros. Brawl

Viele Characktere, Viele Stages, Viel sinnloses rumgekloppe = Viel Spielspass?

 Ja, ist es. Ich habe das game 1100 Stunden gezockt, es wird jetzt langweilig aber für zwischendurch immer wieder ein muss für Partys.

Story Mode ein bisschen kacke, dafür der MP Mode einfach nur göttlich, seit Meele hat sich vieles verändert, zum Beispiel, dein char stürtzt nimmer so schnell ab, das fidne ich sehr lobenswert, auchw en dafür Bots länger leben.



7. Shadow of the Kollosus [PS2]

Fazit, laufe durch eine einsame öde und mach sie noch einsamer, so ist das Prinzip von dem game. Dieses Prinzip klingt langweilig, aber wen man dann einen Kollos gefunden hat, wird dieses Game einfach nurnoch Episch, die Geschichte riss mich zwar nicht so mit, trozdem, einfach nur episch.



6.Resident Evil 4 [PS2, Wii]

Dieses Game habe ich 8 mal durch gespielt wen nicht öfters, warum? Weil es meiner nach das beste Action Zombie shooter Game mit Story ist, das ich kenne.

Die häufigen Bugs, das die Infizierten immer und immer wieder im Kreis laufen, störte mich eigentlich relativ wenig und ansonsten Bugs, waren paar da aber es hat mir einfach nur Spass gemacht^^ Sowohl die Bugs als auch das Spiel.


5. Darksiders [PC]

Ein toller Titel, Zelda mal anders, ich finde die Umgebung ziemlich schön gemacht, alles Verwüstet besiedelt von Dämonen, die atmosphäre und die Musik im Hintergrund, im Vordergrund die tobenden Kämpfe gegen Engel und Dämon, in meinen augen eins der allerbesten Adventures die es gibt.
Die Steuerung, auf PC ohne Gamepad, ist gewöhnungsbedürftigt, aber spielbar.


4. Okami [Wii]

Okami, ein Spiel das auf einen eigenen Speziellen Design herrscht, genau dieses Design macht dieses Spiel zu einen Knaller. 
Dazu kommt noch die wunderschöne Musik und auch noch die berührende Story, im Pinselmodus tut das Spiel nicht was man ihn anschafft, also ziemlich oft, das ich auch schon einer der geringen Minuspunkte.

3. Tales of Symphonia [Gamecube]
Das betse Game von der Tales of .... Reihe, die Riesege Open World Map ist ziemlich interressant, man kann Leven bis Level 250 und zwei Geheime Boosse freischalten die es wirklich insich haben (Level 150+ empfohlen) Darunter, der schwierigkeitsgrad, wird selten "zu leicht".
Musik ist im großen und ganzen okay, bis auf 2 Themes die sind einfach nur hervorragen.
Grafik, Gamecube graafik halt, besser als andere GC spiele bestimmt.
Englische Synchro ist der Hammer, man liebt auch jeden (bis auf 1-2 chars [Zelos, Collett...bei mir halt])und die Story ist auch gut erzählt, der Wiederspielwert ist ziemlich hoch und steureungstechnisch ist es genausogut.

2. Muramasa the Demonblade [Wii]

Tolle Geschichte, guter RPG Effekt, hoher Wiederspielwert und geile Animation. 
Diese 4 Eigenschaften amcht dieses Spiel zu Platz 2 meiner Top 10
Es gibt 2 verschiedene Geschichten, entweder spielt man das Spiel mit Kisuke und/oder Momohime durch, jeder lässt sich spürbar anders Steuern, den jeder hat einen eigenen Schwertstil, wen man gegner kloppt, fliegen so schwarze Strähnen hinten raus das Blut darstellen soll, sehr schick gemacht.
Der Hintergrund, umfasst eine schöne Große Welt im Japan Stil, die Musik ist sowie von Okami, ein Meisterwerk, die Steuerung, hat keine Bugs, jedenfalls habe ich das nciht bemerkt. Und wen man Level aufsteigt, kann man maximal neue schwerter verwenden, es ist nicht so, Level up und ist dann der überpro, den die Gegner Leveln mit dir mit.

1. Fragile Dreams [Wii]

Nun zu meiner nummer 1, Fragile Dreams Farewell of the Ruins, bietet außer der besten Story die ich jemals gehört habe, den besten Soundtrack den jemals meine Ohren lauschen durften. 
Was ich schade finde, dieses Spiel hat kaum Wiederspielwert, eben weil dieses Spiel nur herausragend ist wegen der Traurigen und auch gleichzeitig schönsten story die ich gehört habe. Grafisch ist dieses Spiel auch nciht gerade ein Weltwunder, Wii durchschnitt halt, aber die dunkle Atmosphäre und die Gruselige umgebung, ist das einer der kleinsten Makken dieses Games, die Synchro kann man auch auf japanisch einstellen, man merkt auch wirklich das sich die Japaner sich wirkliche Mühe geben um die ganze Story gut zu über mitteln.
Gameplay, es ist eine Katastrophe, man schlägt oft daneben, Waffen werden ganz schnell oder ganz und garnicht kaputt, egal welche waffe das ist.

Alles in einem, best game I've ever played.


----------



## Festplatte (19. November 2011)

10. NFS Underground 2
  9. Portal
  8. Portal 2
  7. World of Goo
  6. Garry's Mod
  5. Half-Life
  4. Half-Life Blue Shift
  3. Half-Life Opposing Force
  2. Assassin's Creed: Revelations
  1. Harvey's neue Augen

Ich finde Batman: AC auch total geil, aber GFWL nervt total!


----------



## Oromus (19. November 2011)

10. Grand Theft Auto 1
9. Day of The Tentacle
8. Monkey Island 2
7. Monkey Island 1
6. Geoff Cramond Grand Prix 3
5. Batman Arkham Asylum
4. Call of Duty 2
3. Half-Life
2. Diablo 2
1. Warcraft 2

Alle auf dem PC.....

Sind ziemlich alte Titel aber dafür umso besser......


----------



## Schiassomat (19. November 2011)

CoD Black Ops
Mass Effect 2
Portal 2
Portal 1
CoD MW2
Supreme Commander 2
Starcraft 2
Crysis 2
Crysis 1
Deus Ex Human Revo.
Alles auf Pc.

Ja bin halt mer der Ego Type

Bei 6 und 7 bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher könnte nämlich auch Stacraft auf 6 und Supreme auf 7.

Das ist dann aber auch ziemlich


Edit.: OMG hab einen Titel Total vergessen und zwar Metal Gear Solide auf der PS1, das Spiel hab ich sicher 20mal durchgespielt.
        Gehört jetzt alles um eins nach unten ist nämlich die klare Nummer 1.​


----------



## schmelzi (20. November 2011)

0. Sensible World of Soccer
1. Diablo 2
2. Battlefield 3
3. WoW
4. Eishockey Manager
5. The Secret of Monkey Island 1-3
6. Just Cause 2
7. GTA 
8. Starcraft 1-2
9. Warhammer 40k - Dawn of War
10. Die Siedler 

Mir würde sicher noch mehr einfallen


Btw: alles auf pc gezockt. Das beste Game Ever "sensible World of Soccer" aber hauptsächlich am Amiga. Es gibt nix besseres als dieses fussballspiel. Da kann FIFA 12 einpacken, es rockt einfach nicht so


----------



## Flotter Geist (25. November 2011)

10.Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare
09.Dead SPace 2
08.Mech Commander 2
07.Duke Nukem Forever
06.Resident Evil 1 
05.Resident Evil 2
04.Diablo 1
03.Betrayal at Krondor
02.Dead Space 
01.Elder Scrolls 3 Morrowind + AddOn´s


----------



## Robonator (25. November 2011)

10. Battlefield 2
9.Final Fantasy 8
8.Final Fantasy 7
7.Resident Evil 5
6.C&C Generals
5.Starcraft 2
4.Fahrenheit
3.Battlefield 3
2.Heavy Rain
1.Metal Gear Solid 4


----------



## Thallassa (25. November 2011)

Ich mach das mal eben, ohne zu erklären warum, sonst sitz ich hier ne Stunde:

PC-Games:

*1: Beyond good & Evil*   <3

2. GTA: San Andreas
3. F.3.A.R.
4. Dead Space
5. Need for Speed: (Underground 1 & 2, Most Wanted und Carbon. Alles davor und danach war Schrott)
6. GTA IV (+Addons, v.A. The Ballad of gay Tony)
7. F.E.A.R. (+ Addons versteht sich)
8. F.E.A.R. 2: Reborn (Hier fand ich das Addon deutlich besser, als das Hauptspiel. Das war auf "schwer" in 4 Stunden durch und ich bin genau zwei Mal abgekratzt...Böse langweilig. Außerdem war die Story nicht so der Burner, REBORN hat es aber nochmal rausgehauen)
9. GUN
10. Alice: madness returns

Gesondertes Konsolen-Ranking:

1. Soulcalibur-Reihe 
2. Alan Wake
3. Resident Evil 5 (an der PS3 deutlich besser, als am PC!)
4. Crash Bandicoot (gesamte Reihe)
5. Read Dead Redemption
6. Resident Evil 4
7. Super Smash Bros-Reihe
8. Mario-Kart-Reihe
9. Tekken-Reihe
10. FINAL FIGHT (Eigentlich ein Sonderplatz, da es am Automaten zu zweit unschlagbar ist... Es hat mir die Kindheit in Griechenland versüsst...Und mich unzählige 100-Drachmen-Stücke gekostet xD)


----------



## Sasori (28. November 2011)

Da ich fertig gedownt habe (Steam Herbst Sale and so on) habe ich eine neue Top 10 List:

10. Metro 2033 (PC)
Metro 2033 hat zwar eine nicht so tolle Engine, trozdem gut zu spielen und eine schöne geschichte (bin gerade mal Akt 3). Grafisch gut getroffen, das einzige Makel ist; die Waffen sind ungenau, zu wenig russischer Akzent und das mit den Gasmasken stört sehr.

9.Resident Evil 4 [PS2, Wii]

Dieses Game habe ich 8 mal durch gespielt wen nicht öfters, warum? Weil es meiner nach das beste Action Zombie shooter Game mit Story ist, das ich kenne.

Die häufigen Bugs, das die Infizierten immer und immer wieder im Kreis laufen, störte mich eigentlich relativ wenig und ansonsten Bugs, waren paar da aber es hat mir einfach nur Spass gemacht^^ Sowohl die Bugs als auch das Spiel.


8. Darksiders [PC]

Ein toller Titel, Zelda mal anders, ich finde die Umgebung ziemlich schön gemacht, alles Verwüstet besiedelt von Dämonen, die atmosphäre und die Musik im Hintergrund, im Vordergrund die tobenden Kämpfe gegen Engel und Dämon, in meinen augen eins der allerbesten Adventures die es gibt.
Die Steuerung, auf PC ohne Gamepad, ist gewöhnungsbedürftigt, aber spielbar.


7.Rage (PC)

Mal was anderes, das spiel ist meiner Meinung nach ziemlich amüsant, zurzeit (Anfang) halten sich die Gegner in Grenzen, was ich trozdem an diesem Titel so toll finde ist, das man wirklich überall hinfahren kann, es ist sehr witzig mitn Buggy einfach mal rum zu Cruisen und das und das zu plätte, Online ist das Spiel mit Freunden auch ein irrer Zeitvertreib.

6. Okami [Wii]

Okami, ein Spiel das auf einen eigenen Speziellen Design herrscht, genau dieses Design macht dieses Spiel zu einen Knaller. 
Dazu kommt noch die wunderschöne Musik und auch noch die berührende Story, im Pinselmodus tut das Spiel nicht was man ihn anschafft, also ziemlich oft, das ich auch schon einer der geringen Minuspunkte.

5. The Legend of Zelda Skyward Sword (Wii)

Neue Dungeons, neue Fähigkeiten, neuer Grafik Styl = Neues Zelda?!? Nicht ganz ich finde es zwar ziemlich schgön, den Anfang zumindest, nur die Grafik... Sie sagt mir gar nicht zu, die Grafik in Twillight Princess fand ich viel besser, und das Spiel selber im Prinzip auch. Nur hat mich das Spiel in seinem Bann auch wen ich gerade mal 70min Spielzeit habe. Ich lass es mal auf Platz 5 und Editiere es raus falls es später doch wieder langweilig wird.

4. Tales of Symphonia [Gamecube]
Das betse Game von der Tales of .... Reihe, die Riesege Open World Map ist ziemlich interressant, man kann Leven bis Level 250 und zwei Geheime Boosse freischalten die es wirklich insich haben (Level 150+ empfohlen) Darunter, der schwierigkeitsgrad, wird selten "zu leicht".
Musik ist im großen und ganzen okay, bis auf 2 Themes die sind einfach nur hervorragen.
Grafik, Gamecube graafik halt, besser als andere GC spiele bestimmt.
Englische Synchro ist der Hammer, man liebt auch jeden (bis auf 1-2 chars [Zelos, Collett...bei mir halt])und die Story ist auch gut erzählt, der Wiederspielwert ist ziemlich hoch und steureungstechnisch ist es genausogut.


3. Sonic Generations (PC)

Es ist unfassbar, ein Sonic Spiel wo ich gerade die ersten 3 Level gespielt habe, das es soweit hinauf kommt. Das war das letzte mal so wo ich Sonic the Hedgehog gespielt habe oder Shadow the Hedgehog. Wunderbare Grafik, Highspeed und gute Steuerung. Diese Faktoren machen das Spiel aus. Es ist einfaches stupides rennen, nur durch die besten Level der Sonic geschichte, ein Sonic Game auf den alle Sonic Fans gewartet haben.

2. Muramasa the Demonblade [Wii]

Tolle Geschichte, guter RPG Effekt, hoher Wiederspielwert und geile Animation. 
Diese 4 Eigenschaften amcht dieses Spiel zu Platz 2 meiner Top 10
Es gibt 2 verschiedene Geschichten, entweder spielt man das Spiel mit Kisuke und/oder Momohime durch, jeder lässt sich spürbar anders Steuern, den jeder hat einen eigenen Schwertstil, wen man gegner kloppt, fliegen so schwarze Strähnen hinten raus das Blut darstellen soll, sehr schick gemacht.
Der Hintergrund, umfasst eine schöne Große Welt im Japan Stil, die Musik ist sowie von Okami, ein Meisterwerk, die Steuerung, hat keine Bugs, jedenfalls habe ich das nciht bemerkt. Und wen man Level aufsteigt, kann man maximal neue schwerter verwenden, es ist nicht so, Level up und ist dann der überpro, den die Gegner Leveln mit dir mit.

1. Fragile Dreams [Wii]

Nun zu meiner nummer 1, Fragile Dreams Farewell of the Ruins, bietet außer der besten Story die ich jemals gehört habe, den besten Soundtrack den jemals meine Ohren lauschen durften. 
Was ich schade finde, dieses Spiel hat kaum Wiederspielwert, eben weil dieses Spiel nur herausragend ist wegen der Traurigen und auch gleichzeitig schönsten story die ich gehört habe. Grafisch ist dieses Spiel auch nciht gerade ein Weltwunder, Wii durchschnitt halt, aber die dunkle Atmosphäre und die Gruselige umgebung, ist das einer der kleinsten Makken dieses Games, die Synchro kann man auch auf japanisch einstellen, man merkt auch wirklich das sich die Japaner sich wirkliche Mühe geben um die ganze Story gut zu über mitteln.
Gameplay, es ist eine Katastrophe, man schlägt oft daneben, Waffen werden ganz schnell oder ganz und garnicht kaputt, egal welche waffe das ist.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. November 2011)

Nicht als Rangliste, einfach 10 gute Spiele:
1. Mass Effect 1
2. Mass Effect 2
3. Monkey Island
4. TES Skyrim
5. Left 4 Dead
6. Left 4 Dead 2
7. Battlefield BC2
8. Battlefield 2142
9. Dead Space 
10. Dead Space 2


----------



## Razor2408 (28. November 2011)

Wenn man seit 25 Jahren im Videospiele-Business dabei ist kann man sich nie und nimmer auf 10 festlegen, deswegen:
ohne bestimmte Reihenfolge:

FIFA + PES Reihe
Metal Gear Solid Reihe
Gran Turismo Reihe
Zelda Reihe
Uncharted Reihe
Red Dead Redemption
Silent Hill 1-3
Resident Evil Reihe
F.E.A.R. Reihe
Heavy Rain
Final Fantasy Reihe
Tekken Reihe
Need for Speed Reihe
Call of Duty Reihe
Shadow of the Colossus + ICO
Mirrors Edge
Mass Effect 1+2
Killzone 1-3
Colin Mc Rae 1-Dirt X
Mario Reihe
uvm.


----------



## Papzt (28. November 2011)

Uhm seeehr schwer zu sagen
10 Jedes andere Spiel was ich gerne Spiele
9 Call of Duty 2
8 Mass Effect 2 
7 Zelda: A link to the Past
6 Battlefield 2 
5 Warcraft 3
4 Half Life 2
3 Morrowind
2 Battlefield 1942
1 Mafia


----------



## DenniRauch (28. November 2011)

1. Uncharted 2
  2. Metal Gear Solid 3
  3. Resident Evil 2
  4. Battlefield 3
  5. Left 4 Dead
  6. Crysis 
  7. Call of Duty 4
  8. F.E.A.R.
  9. Batman Arkham City
10. RUSE

Ich nenne hier immer nur den imho besten Teil einer Reihe, sonst wäre alles mit MGS und RE gefüllt.
Auch habe ich alte Kindheits-Errinerungen Außen vor gelassen weil Sonic und Mega-Man nicht mehr mit heutigen Kalibern mithalten können. Wenn ich noch einen Platz vergeben müsste kämen noch Heavy Rain und Sam & Max hit the road zum Zuge.


----------



## MR.Chaos (28. November 2011)

1. Saints Row 1+2 
2. GTA V
3. Metro 2033
4. Prototype
5. Left 4 Dead 1+2 
6. Battlefield Bad Company 2
7. BLUR
8. Call of Duty 4+6
9. Day of Defeat
10. LS 2011

Das sind so meinermeinung nach gute und *libenswerte*  games die ich gern zocke


----------



## jensi251 (29. November 2011)

1. BF3
2. BC2
3.GTA IV
4. Crysis 1 und Warhead
5. Just Cause 2
6. Crysis 2
7. COD 4
8. Fifa 12
9. Mass Effect 2
10.Fallout 3 GOTY


----------



## Rohstoff (8. Dezember 2011)

1.   Diablo 2
2.   Battlefield 3
3.   Portal 2 
4.   Heroes of Might and Magic 2
5.   Battlefield Bad Company 1
6.   Modern Warfare 2
7.   Fallout New Vegas
8.   Half-Life 2 (samt Episoden)
9.   Mass Effect 1
10. Operation Flashpoint (1 Cold War Crisis)

Es ist echt nicht leicht sich zu entscheiden. Ich denke aber, dass ich auf den Spaß mit diesen 10 Spielen am wenigsten hätte verzichten können. Es gibt natürlich weitere Spiele die man nicht vergisst (Mirror`s Edge, Gears, Age of Empires 1/2, GTA 2 , Gothic 1/2, Uncharted 2 und und und....). Da merkt man erst einmal wieviel Zeit man mitm Zocken verbringt


----------



## eagum (8. Dezember 2011)

10. Half-Life 1
09. NOLF 1
08. Icewind Dale 1+2
07. Thief 1+2
06. Lands of Lore 2
05. Day of the Tentacle
04. Monkey Island 1+2
03. Baldurs Gate 2
02. Deus Ex 1
01. Planescape Torment

Edit: Wie konnte ich Gothic 1+2 vergessen? Naja, ordnet sich irgendwo zwischen Platz 3 und 4 ein...


----------



## Olstyle (8. Dezember 2011)

Was auffallen dürfte ist dass Story und Atmosphäre Haupt-Bewertungsgrundlage sind.
Alles auf PC gespielt.

*1.Dreamfall: The Longest Journey*
Ein Spiel dass vor lauter Storytelling zwischendurch vielleicht ein bisschen vergisst Spiel zu sein. Dafür bekommt man aber eine wunderschön präsentierte Story um drei Menschen(!= Helden) welche gekonnt! zwischen SciFi und Fantasy pendelt. Hier gibt es ein schönes Interview mit dem Schreiber diese leider viel zu unbekannten Juwels.

*2.Vampire: Bloodlines*
Bei pcgames.de schreib mal jemand über die Atmosphäre "sie ist so dicht dass man glaubt sie mit einem Messer schneiden zu können". Besser kann man es eigentlich nicht treffen. Im Gamedesign passt einfach alles zusammen. Über Bugs beim Release muss ich wohl keine weiteren Worte mehr verlieren. Als ich das Spiel ein Jahr später inkl. einem der ersten Fanpatches spielte war das aber eh kaum mehr ein Thema.

*3.The Witcher 2*
Eine starke Story, ein glaubwürdiger Held, das alles in einem technisch einwandfrei umgesetzten RPG. Das Setting ist vielleicht nicht ganz so einmalig wie in Bloodlines und Dreamfall, dafür als Spiel sauberer umgesetzt.

*4.The Witcher 1*
Alles eine Nummer kleiner als bei Teil Zwei aber deswegen nicht schlechter.

*5.Fahrenheit*
Ähnlich wie Dreamfall vergisst es gelegentlich ein bisschen Spiel zu sein, erzählt aber dafür um so packender. In jedem Test werdet ihr Klagen über die "Twists" zum Ende hin lesen, aber selbst die reichen nicht um Fahrenheit für mich aus den Top-Five zu schieben. 

*6.Max Payne 2*
Ich bin eigentlich kein Shooterfan. Die Geschichten um den verwitweten wie verzweifelten Cop ließen mich das aber vergessen.
Teil 2 steht hier nicht nur weil der erste Teil indiziert wurde sondern einfach weil er mir wirklich mehr zugesagt hat.

*7.Portal 1*
Eine einfache Idee "aufgeblasen" zu einem genialen Spiel.

*8.Portal 2*
Ich hätte nicht gedacht dass man sich nach Teil 1 noch einmal neu erfinden kann, das ist aber mehr als geglückt.

*9.Mass Effekt 1*
Bewusst Teil 1 weil hier eine gute Story genial inszeniert wird und dabei noch ein sehr gutes Rollenspiel als Grundgerüst steht. Das Gerüst wurde bei Teil 2 leider etwas sehr stark beschnitten. 

*10.Grim Fandango*
Ich habe es erst lange nach Erscheinungsdatum gespielt und trotzdem hat es sofort gewirkt. Der ernstere Grundton welcher trotzdem noch den ein oder anderen Witz erlaubt hat imho eine ganz andere Qualität als die Schenkelklopfer aus Monkey Island.

Die Liste ist sicher nicht unumstößlich. desto länger ich darüber nachdenke desto mehr fällt mir ein was ich auch noch nennen möchte. Z.B.
Psychonauts, Star Wars:KOTOR,The Longest Journey, Mirros Edge, Limbo, Mafia und World of Goo um nur einige zu nennen


----------



## SiL0 (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal alles gespielt, was es gibt. Aber hier folgen meine Lieblingspiele.

Battlefield 3
Battlefield 2
Counter Strike Source
The Elder Scrolls: Oblivion (Skyrim hab ich noch nicht getestet)
GTA 2 (Ein Symbol der Freiheit)
Need for Speed: Monst Wanted
Quake 3 (Skill trifft Movement)
Portal
Yu-Gi-Oh! (nur weil ich es spielen will)


----------



## aloha84 (15. Dezember 2011)

Panzer Dragoon Saga
Shen mue
Thunder Force 4
Sega Rally
Radiant Silvergun
Sonic (Mega Drive)
Resident Evil 1
Quake 3
GTA 4
Crysis


Grüße


----------



## Lightfire (16. Dezember 2011)

Auch C64 bzw. Amiga, die Grafik gegenüber heut GROTTEN schlecht aber Kult 

Unreal Tournament 99
Summer Games 
Winter Games
Crysis 
C & C Alarmstufe Rot
Left 4 Dead 2
Monkey Island
Grand Prix 2
Bundesliga Manager Pro (von Software 2000)
F.E.A.R


----------



## MOD6699 (16. Dezember 2011)

10. Batman Arkham Asylum
9. Gothic I
8. Halflife I
7. Gothic II
6. Monkey Island I
5. Monkey Island II
4. Skyrim
3. Warcraft 3
2. Zelda a Link to the past
1. Zelda II


----------



## Festplatte (17. Dezember 2011)

Sasori schrieb:
			
		

> ...Metro 2033 hat zwar eine nicht so tolle Engine...


----------



## Kaktus (18. Dezember 2011)

1. Gothic 3
Trotz anfänglicher Fehler, eines der Spiele welches ich am längsten gespielt habe und den meisten Spaß hatte.

2. NFS Porsche
Damals mit meinem ersten Lenkrad, ein Spiel das mir viele Schlaflose Nächte bereitet hatte.

3. Mechcommander 1
Grandios und damals passend zu meiner Battletech Leidenschafft. 

4. Mechcommander 2
Würdiger Nachfolger, der mir fast genauso viel Spaß gemacht hatte.... wo bleibt Teil 3? 

5. Battlefield 2142
Definitiv am längsten gespielt, nämlich über mehrere Jahre hinweg und am Ende noch lange mit meiner Freundin zusammen. Wir waren das Schützenpanzer Killerteam  Sie als Schütze, ich als Fahrer. Wir wurden gehasst wie die pesst.

6. Stronghold Kingdoms
Derzeit eines meiner Lieblingsspiele. Wunderbar für zwischen durch, Suchtgefhrdent, vorallem wenn man Mitspieler hat, die man auch Privat sehr gut kennt. 

7. GTA San Andreas
Geniales Open World spiel. Tolle Story. Das Spiel hat mich viel Zeit gekostet die ich genossen habe.

8. Starcraft 2
Schöne Singleplayer Campagne die man auch mal wieder spielen kann, tolle Grafik, schöne Gimmicks wie das Aufrüsten und erweitern. Außerdem ein nettes Spiel das man mal mit Freunden zusammen zocken kann während man sich unterhält. Perfekt. 

9. Starcraft 1
Früher ein Spiel das auf Lans bis zum umfallen gespielt wurde.

10. World of Tanks
Super für zwischen durch mit taktischer Tiefe und vielen Möglichkeiten, wenn man sie zu nutzen weiß (was viele nicht tun oder können). Leider sind die Clangefechte für mich zu unpassenden Zeiten und zeitlich zu aufwendig. Trotzdem, tolles Spiel.



So richtig aktuelle Titel fehlen, allerdings hat mir keiner der Top Titel in den letzten Jahren zugesagt. Grafisch oft Top, spielerisch eher schwach. Batman und Skyrim wären noch Kandidaten für die Liste gewesen, haben diese aber nur knapp verfehlt. Batman ist mir doch ein bisschen zu Konsolenlastig und Skyrim hab ich die letzte Woche komplett liegen gelassen ohne es zu vermissen. Mal sehen ob ich den Kampf wieder aufnehme.
Allgemein stören mich bei den meisten Titeln die Auslegung auf schnelle Action und Grafische Pracht. Gerade letzteres ist nicht selten eher nervig und störend weil Effekte völlig überzogen dargestellt werden. Zudem fehlt es mir an spielerischer Tiefe. Alles wirkt so Plump und Eintönig. Oder ich werde zu alt, keine Ahnung. BF3 war mal nett zum rein schauen, langweillt aber schnell, CoD ist schon seid MW eine ewig drehende Spirale der Einfallslosigkeit und viele andere Spiele können irgendwie auch nicht Punkten. 
Ich will eine fesselnde Story, ich will Spieltiefe und wenigstens kleine innovationen beim Gameplay. Ich will Spiele die sich nicht wie ein Konsolenspel anfühlen. Bei Shootern wären es die selbstregenerierenden Lebenspunkte, automatische Deckung per Knopfdruck und ähnliches. 
Bei Rollenspiele nerven die Konsolenlastige Steuerung und besonders die Konsolenartige Menüführung. Wenigstens da könnte man für die PC Spieler ein deutlich hübscheres und Vielseitigeres und vor allem übersichtliches System einbringen.


----------



## ghost13 (18. Dezember 2011)

1. SKYRIM (PC)was den sonst! Konsole-VSync,Antialiasing??? No THX
2. ARCADE (Spielhalle)z.b. METAL SLUG
ja,ja.. die guten alten zeiten.......
2. Dead Space 2
3. SHANK (PLS! Part2...? PLS!)
4. Sega Dreamcast Games
4.Darksiders (PC)
5. NES Games

etc... bla,bla...


----------



## Micha77 (18. Dezember 2011)

10.Metro 2033
9.Fifa generell
8.Team Fortress 2
7.CoD MW2
6.GTA IV
5.Cossacks generell
4. Medievil Total War
3.Oblivion 
2.Die Fussball Manager
1. Battlefield Bad Company 2


----------



## pipo91 (9. Januar 2012)

1. Grand tourismo (PS1)
2. Diablo 2 ink. Lod
3. Morrowind mit mods
4. wolfenstein return to casle wolfenstein
5. Manhunt 2 mit realismus mod
6. Oblivion mit mods
7. Postal 2 mit mods
8. COD black ops uk uncut
9. stronghold crusader
10. condemned criminal origins

bei 10 spielen fällt mir die entscheidung einfach zu schwer welches ich jetz favorisere desswegen hab ist die auflistung auch nicht als rangliste gemeint, momentahn spiele ich nur manhunt 2 aber die spiele die in dieser liste stehen habe ich mit abstand intensiver und länger gespielt als alle anderen.


----------



## pipo91 (9. Januar 2012)

muss noch dringend die hitman reihe hinzufügen, *Ganz Wichtig*  
und natürlich gothic 3 was einfach tausend mal besser ist als dieses wonaby gothic (acrania Gothic 4 )
allerdings braucht man natürlich den neusten patch dann ist gothic 3 auch spielbar


----------



## Dragon70 (9. Januar 2012)

1.Day of Tentacle
2.Counter Strike Source 
3. GTA IV obwohl es ******* Programmiert ist 
4.Bulletstorm
5.Portal 2
6.Skyrim
7.Battlefield 3
8.Crysis 2
9.Halo Reach
10. Halo 3 

Aber nicht in dieser Reihenfolge 


MFG Dragon


----------



## ToPPi (9. Januar 2012)

1. Sonic 2 (Sega Mega Drive II)
Eines meiner ersten Spiele, welches mich immer an meine glückliche Kindheit erinnern wird. Spielerisch natürlich mittlerweile outdated.

2. Zelda - A Link to the Past (SNES)
Ich muss zugeben, dass dies das einzige Zelda ist, welches ich richtig gezockt habe. Die N64- und alle späteren Teile waren irgendwie nichts für mich.

3. Warcraft 3 (PC)
Hab es zwar nie lange richtig gezockt, aber unzählige Stunden mit TD, DotA und anderen Funmaps verbracht.

4. Diablo Reihe (PC)
Teil 1 nur oberflächlich gezockt, meistens eher bei meinem Onkel zugeguckt. Teil 2 dann zum ersten Mal BNet und die Sammeljagd begann. War ziemlich geflasht.

5. CoD 4: MW (PC)
Damals lief es so ab: Nach der Schule sofort Rechner an, aufs Klo und dann erstmal ein paar Stunden am Stück gezockt. Hab quasi kaum was anderes gemacht.

6. GTA Vice City (PC)
Geile Atmo, geile Mucke, geile Story und geiles Gameplay. Mein Lieblings GTA.

7. NFS Underground (PC)
NFS mit krassen Tuningmöglichkeiten und gutem Soundtrack? War damals revolutionär.

8. Red Dead Redemption (PS3)
GTA im Western Stil? Das kann ja nur cool sein.

9. Condemned (PC)
Abgefuckt. Sehr sogar.

10. Demon's Souls (PS3)
Spät entdeckt, aber sofort begeistert. Endlich mal was Forderndes.


----------



## X.Ray (11. Januar 2012)

1. Minecraft
Was sonst? 

2. Battlefield 2: Project Reality
Die beste Mod die ich kenne, hat kaum noch was mit dem originalem Gameplay zu tun, deswegen liste ichs so auf.

3. Half-Life
Sowieso Epic.

4. Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit (3)
War nett für zwischen durch.

5. Battlefield 3
Grafik Top. Gameplay Top. Hätte vielleicht auf alle Grafikkarten optimiert werden sollen. *hust* Zudem krieg ich ein Kollaps wenn ich schon wieder das Gestrüpp mit DLC's hören muss.

6. Call of Duty: Modern Warfare
Wohl noch das Beste aus der Reihe.. fehlt nur das Wurfmesser. Bleibt trotzdem immer hinter Battlefield.

7. Diablo II
Mal schauen wie der dritte Teil wird.

8. All Points Bulletin: Reloaded
Fehlt noch einiges an Optimierung des Gameplays meines erachtens nach.

9. Peggle Nights
*g*

10. Quake LIVE
Runtergekommen weil es irgendwann langweilig wird.


----------



## Sasori (18. Januar 2012)

10. Left 4 Dead 2
09. Sonic Generations
08. Xenoblade
07. Darksiders
06. Test Drive Unlimited
05. Call of Duty Modern Wardare 3
04. Tales of Symphonia
03. Okami
02. Muramasa The Demon Blade
01. Fragile Dreams


----------



## nipponium (19. Januar 2012)

1. Morrowind
2. Beyond Good and Evil
3. Skyrim
4. Fallout 3
5. Chantelise: A Tale Of Two Sisters
6. Saya No Uta
7. Recettear: An Item Shop's Tale
8. Minecraft
9. Age Of Empires
10. Eternal Sonata


----------



## EnergyCross (21. Januar 2012)

1: skyrim
2: oblivion
3: bfbc2
4: l4d2
6: assassins creed reihe
7: prince of persia reihe
8: metin2 (mmorpg)
9: css
10: gta4

Ps: wem ist aufgefallen, dass die 5 fehlt?


----------

